# Bumper Support Steel For Bike Hitch



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

Do you think the black retangular tubing that the bumper is welded too would be strong enough for a bike carrier receiver hitch?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...umper+bike+rack


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Your factory bumper would be just fine with a reciever mounted directly below/above it from experiences here on this forum. The further a reciever sticks out from the bumper, the more the bumper will twist, which will result in cracked welds, and your bumper and bikes falling off and bouncing down the road, for someone else to have to deal with.

The people here who have used recievers that were directly below/above the bumper have had good results. The people who have used recievers that stick out have had bad results..

But still, if it where me, I'd run it by the weld shop and have a couple 1/4 inch thick gussets welded between the bumper and frame, just to be more safe.

Loosing a bumper with a bunch of bikes attached could easilly kill someone, or others if they ever fell off.. Plus that would ruin your day for a lifetime.

Carey


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I know there is a least 1 Outbacker that has lost bikes using a bumper mount.
And several that have twisted the bumper.

Search the forum. Here is one that was caught before it fell off. Broke bumper link

The member that lost bikes replaced the bumper with a real box beam.

You can't beat the $150 motorhome receiver.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

kjdj said:


> You can't beat the $150 motorhome receiver.


What is that?


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Check out TOP POP RAILS ........ http://www.toppoprails.com/ ...... They have a bike rack system that mounts to the front A frame. Very nice system


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

those look like a pretty good alternative.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> You can't beat the $150 motorhome receiver.


What is that?
[/quote]

It's a "universal" telescoping hitch receiver spans the width of the frame. It bolts or welds to the frame.


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I used the steel supports. I posted information on how I did it, and, how to view my step-by-step photos of it, back on July 20, 2007 in the Mod Forum. It is called " All In One Carrier For RV Trailer " if you want to check it out. I have used it all summer, taking several trips without a problem.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That system does look interesting.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

About 7,000 trailer-miles ago, I put a bike rack directly on my factory bumper and made zero alterations to beef it up. So far, no problems and we have taken some BIG hits when crossing railroad tracks and other unexpected things.

Original post is here.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

You don't state whay type of tv you have, but if you have a pick up this may work for you. I used angle iron from flat bed springs for most of the rack. I find them free on the side of the road all the time.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=543


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> You don't state whay type of tv you have


Unless I have totally misunderstood, that doesn't apply. Believe he is talking about puttting bikes on the bumper of the TT...


----------



## RV Pilot (May 15, 2006)

Have the bike rack receiver welded to the frame....Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

2 Trialers so far both welded to the frame.

We carry 5 bikes.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a hitch installed to the Outback's frame for about $225. Easy choice for me....I know it will work.


----------

